# sentire la guerra



## Luder

In an interview with a man who was a lieutenant in WWI, the interviewee, repeating the interviewer's question, says: "Se i miei soldati sentivano quella guerra? Ce n'erano degli uni e degli altri. Tutti l'accettavano, il dovere era il dovere. Hanno poi comminciato a mormorare dopo Caporetto."

What might "sentire" mean there? Probably not "feel the strain of." "Understand," maybe? "Support"?


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Luder 

You got it right! "To understand" ... maybe "to sense" ?

Ciao


----------



## Gianfry

To be honest, on first reading I felt that expression a bit odd. I think the meaning is closer to "support".
A bit like when you say: "nella mia famiglia si sente molto il Natale" or "il Natale è molto sentito", meaning more or less that the family find XMas to be _meaningful_, _important_, _relevant _to them, so that they behave accordingly.


----------



## Wade Aznable

I go even further, suggesting that in this context it means "to be emotionally involved with". The interviewer probably meant to ask whether those soldiers were there just for duty, or because they believed in the cause of WWI. 

My 2 cents! 
W

EDIT: whoooops! Crossposting with Gianfry!


----------



## london calling

Maybe _aware/awareness_:

Did my soldiers have a true awareness of what the war was all about?
Were my soldiers really aware of what the war was all about?


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Gianfry and Wade 

Dont' you think that "to understand" and "to support" can properly convey the nuances you are suggesting?


EDIT:
Ciao London!


----------



## Wade Aznable

Più "to support" che "to understand", secondo me, Yu. 

Ad ogni modo, entrambi indicano più una posizione conscia e razionale, invece di suggerire quel coinvolgimento emozionale che secondo me è importante. Ad esempio, si usa molto in gergo sportivo dire che "il giocatore XXX sente molto questa partita" (ad esempio, perchè è contro la sua ex squadra).


----------



## Yulan

OK, Wade 

Allora perchè non dire "to feel deeply/strongly" ? 

Ciao, thankssss


----------



## Wade Aznable

Sicuramente ci può stare, ma non essendo strettamente necessario per veicolare (così mi allaccio ad un altro recente thread! ) si può, giustamente, omettere. 

Ammettilo, sono pedantissimo!!!


----------



## Gianfry

Ehi, luder, would you mind posting the whole interviewer's question? Just to possibly get one more hint...


----------



## london calling

Yulan said:


> Allora perchè non dire "to feel deeply/strongly" ?


Did my soldiers feel the anguish of war deeply/strongly? Some did, some didn't.


----------



## Wade Aznable

Non direi, LC: non penso stia parlando di patire gli orrori della guerra, ma di sentirsi coinvolti in una guerra che si ritiente giusta piuttosto che andarci per dovere altrimenti ti fucilano per diserzione. Ma magari è solo una mia fissazione!


----------



## Gianfry

LC, you might be right, but your try is not authorized by the context given. That's why I asked luder to post the question.
If you write "sentivano il peso" instead of simply "sentivano", the following text makes much more sense. But, once again, we can't know at the moment...


----------



## Yulan

Wade Aznable said:


> )
> Ammettilo, sono pedantissimo!!!


 
Io? No! ... sei tu che lo pensi  ...   

Tuttavia, London giustamente suggerisce che "to feel" preferisce specificato il tipo di "sentimento" ... e qui parliamo di "patriottismo" mi sa, più che di "angoscia" ...


----------



## Wade Aznable

Gianfry said:


> If you write "sentivano il peso" instead of simply "sentivano", the following text makes much more sense. But, once again, we can't know at the moment...


 
Non necessariamente: magari è un regionalismo e quindi più diffuso in certe parti d'Italia che non altre, ma "sentire la partita", "sentire una ricorrenza" (tu stesso hai citato "sentire il Natale"), eccetera, per significare un coinvolgimento emotivo in qualcosa personalmente lo sento molto spesso e lo trovo molto chiaro. Anche (soprattutto?) nel linguaggio giornalistico. 

@ Yu:


----------



## Gianfry

Wade Aznable said:


> Non necessariamente: magari è un regionalismo e quindi più diffuso in certe parti d'Italia che non altre, ma "sentire la partita", "sentire una ricorrenza" (tu stesso hai citato "sentire il Natale"), eccetera, per significare un coinvolgimento emotivo in qualcosa personalmente lo sento molto spesso e lo trovo molto chiaro. Anche (soprattutto?) nel linguaggio giornalistico.


Certamente.
Suggerivo solo, seguendo LC, un'ulteriore possibilità.
Credo che un nuovo intervento di luder sarebbe utile per dirimere la questione.


----------



## Luder

The interviewer's question isn't printed in the book--it's only implied in the interviewee's repetition of it. 

All the same, the interviewee says (much earlier): 

"Ero interventista [...]. Appartenevo a una famiglia di patrioti. Mio padre era stato bersagliere con La Marmora e poi con Cialdini [...]. Il mio sogno era di conquistare Trento e Trieste..."

So I think that the interviewer (Revelli) is asking the old veteran if his men believed in the war (as the former lieutenant did), if, as Wade and perhaps other posters are suggesting, they were emotionally invested in it. I'll probably translate with "believe."


----------



## Wade Aznable

E questo dirime la questione! 

@ Gianfry: scusami, avevo parzialmente frainteso, my mistake! Capita quando uno legge di fretta!


----------



## Yulan

Ah, ma allora si parla sì di patriottismo! 
L'avevo ben considerato nel mio post precedente  ... 

Allora, sul post di London, potremmo dire
Did my soldiers feel deep patriotism for this war? Some did, some didn't. (?)


----------



## london calling

Did my soldiers feel real patriotism? Some did, some didn't.

Were my soldiers ready to die for their country? Some were, some weren't.

Cfr. Wilfred Owen's poem about the Great War - _Dulce et decorum est pro patria mori_/It is sweet and fitting to die for one's country) 

Edit: no, not die, fight, sorry: were they ready to fighr for their country/homeland?


----------



## Yulan

london calling said:


> Did my soldiers feel real patriotism? Some did, some didn't.
> 
> Were my soldiers ready to die for their country? Some were, some weren't.
> 
> Cfr. Wilfred Owen's poem about the Great War - _Dulce et decorum est pro patria mori_/It is sweet and fitting to die for one's country)


 

Yes! E mi  piacciono molto entrambe le versioni!


----------



## london calling

Yulan said:


> Yes! E mi  piacciono molto entrambe le versioni!


 
Ho cambiato idea, però...alla fine, ho preferito _fight_ a _die_. Vedi il mio edit (e perdonami la confusione!).


----------



## Yulan

London, non vedo però una grande differenza ... chi va in guerra sa di dovere combattere e soprattutto è consapevole di dover sovente morire per la patria ... per me ci stanno bene sia "to die" che "to fight"

Thanks for your precision!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ho letto il thread solo ora e l'unica interpretazione che mi sento di appoggiare senza esitazioni è quella espressa da Gianfry.

La battuta dell'intervistato:

_"Se i miei soldati sentivano quella guerra? Ce n'erano degli uni e degli altri. Tutti l'accettavano, il dovere era il dovere. Hanno poi cominciato a mormorare dopo Caporetto."_

lo mostra in modo esplicito:

"C'erano quelli che la _sentivano_ e altri che non la _sentivano_ (o la sentivano meno)". Tuttavia al di là del _sentirla_ di più o di meno, " l'_accettavano_ tutti...". Soltanto dopo Caporetto ha cominciato a serpeggiare il malcontento anche tra quelli che la _sentivano_.

Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## Yulan

Ciao carissimo 

Il tuo contributo in inglese ... please !


----------



## Tellure

Wade Aznable said:


> The interviewer probably meant to ask whether those soldiers were there just for duty, or because they believed in the cause of WWI.





Luder said:


> So I think that the interviewer (Revelli) is asking the old veteran if  his men believed in the war (as the former lieutenant did), if, as Wade  and perhaps other posters are suggesting, they were emotionally invested  in it. I'll probably translate with "believe."


----------



## Luder

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ho letto il thread solo ora e l'unica interpretazione che mi sento di appoggiare senza esitazioni è quella espressa da Gianfry.
> 
> GS



Yes, Gianfry's and Wade's interpretations seem the most likely to me. I thank you all.


----------



## Wade Aznable

You're welcome!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hai ragione, Yu. Me n'ero scordato. Ecco qua:
"Did my soldiers feel strongly about this war? Some did, some didn't."
Come puoi vedere, condivido la tua soluzione.
Cari saluti
GS


----------



## Yulan

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hai ragione, Yu. Me n'ero scordato. Ecco qua:
> "Did my soldiers feel strongly about this war? Some did, some didn't."
> Come puoi vedere, condivido la tua soluzione.
> Cari saluti
> GS


 

*Grazie milleGiorgio!  *


----------

